# Nice patterns



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

www.colorful-stitches.com https://www.colorful-stitches.com/store/Search.php?dboffset=10&sstring=finishes&sorder=saleprice%2Cbaseprice

I tried to post it so you can click on it I hope it works


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess not sorry!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

www.colorful-stitches.com/store/Search.php?dboffset=10&sstring=finishes&sorder=saleprice%2Cbaseprice


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I just googled http;//www.colorful-stitches and found site


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nope. Not clickable. Any link that has http*s* in it won't work on KP.

And a semi-colon 'breaks' the link too.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

guess it doesn't like anything
https://www.colorful-stitches.com/store/Search.php?dboffset=10&sstring=finishes&sorder=saleprice%2Cbaseprice

www.colorful-stitches.com/store/Search.php?dboffset=10&sstring=finishes&sorder=saleprice%2Cbaseprice

www.colorful-stitches.com/patterns/free-knitting-patterns.php

Anyway just copy and paste in your browser.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for the links


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

This link works. 
Just click on free patterns to the left.

http://www.colorful-stitches.com/patterns/free-knitting-patterns.php


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

www.colorful-stitches.com/patterns/free-knitting-patterns.php
This worked for me.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.colorful-stitches.com/store/Search.php?dboffset=10&sstring=finishes&sorder=saleprice%2Cbaseprice


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks, cute patterns!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I like this site - thanks!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Esponga said:


> www.colorful-stitches.com https://www.colorful-stitches.com/store/Search.php?dboffset=10&sstring=finishes&sorder=saleprice%2Cbaseprice
> 
> I tried to post it so you can click on it I hope it works


just copy and paste

www.colorful-stitches.com OR
https://www.colorful-stitches.com/store/Search.php?dboffset=10&sstring=finishes&sorder=saleprice%2Cbaseprice


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No is did not work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link...


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> No is did not work.


I just tried both links and they work fine. You did realize there are 2 links there, didn't you?
Just copy and paste one to your browser.
works fine for me.


----------

